# Sports photos



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

Here's a bull-riding photo I shot for a children's book about extreme sports. Yee ha! Anyone else have any summer sports photos? I have the winter doldrums!


Deja Moo by johnchamilton, on Flickr


----------



## hodad66 (May 9, 2011)




----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

Very nice, hodad66!  Cool processing effect.


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

Night Rider by johnchamilton, on Flickr

Bronc-riding action from the 2010 Sutton Rodeo, Northfield, MN.


----------

